# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  "Ευρυζωνική ραδιο-πρόσβαση" πληροφορίες??

## antonis_man

Καλησπέρα, θέλω κάποια πληροφόρηση σχετικά με θέματα πάνω στην ευρυζωνική ραδιο-πρόσβαση, για να πάρω ιδέες για πτυχιακή.
Όποιος έχει κάποιο link,υλικό κλπ ας ποστάρει.
Ευχαριστώ!

----------

